# Which Gloves are best...



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

The long and short of it is it is really up to you, but I would avoid super expensive gloves if you're doing a lot of park riding or something. If you're cruising/free-riding then by all means go for the Hestras gloves. I have mitts and gloves by Dakine that have held up over multiple seasons now (both are Goretex) so I can't really speak on Hestra but they have a great reputation. I will say I have pretty terrible circulation as well and on cold days mitts are the only thing that keep my hands warm. I know you said you don't care for them, but I doubt any glove will come even close to a good mitt.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Keeping warm is the make or break issue to a great day on the slopes.

I dislike the bulk of separate liners, so I pony up, pay more, but my hands stay warm all day wearing these two brands, both of which have a built in individual finger liner:

Hestra XCR 3 Finger Glove

Swany, XS-71 X-Change Mitt

You pay a premium for both. I NEVER have cold hands. Both of these have a lot of leather in them. I have three seasons on the Swany's and although they are getting a little "packed out" they still do the job and should see one more trip around the track.

You indicated your dislike for Mitts, but as mentioned by Treegreen, your hands will always be warmer in mitts than gloves. With your circulation issue, you should consider making the switch. If you can't, try the Glove version of the two above.


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

Best purchase I made all of last season was on a good pair of mitts/gloves.

I went with POW Stealth in mitts, but if you truly want to stay with gloves I believe their Assault line is over the cuff.

Warmest my hands have been in years. Worth every single penny. This includes night standing at the bottom of a chair lift in sub zero temps.

Collections | POW Gloves


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

For me, best gloves are the kind you don't mind hammering, losing, or reeking like hell and burrito sweat by he end of the season, lol


----------



## luckboxing (Nov 16, 2010)

I've had a few pairs of Burton, Dakine, and Rome. Been very happy with my the Pow gloves I got a few months ago. Still look close to new with 60ish days on them. I do use some Bula touchscreen liners when it's cold though.

Alterec has amazing deals on them now, I'm thinking about ordering a couple extra pairs for the future.


----------



## Blaze182 (Sep 7, 2009)

I actually really like that POW assault glove! Might replace the fleece liners for some Merino Wool ones from Hestra and be good to go!

It'll either be the Hestra Army Leather GTX or the POW Assault. Just how to decide... !

With regards to these leather gloves, how much maintenance should be done, or is necessary?


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

Blaze182 said:


> I actually really like that POW assault glove! Might replace the fleece liners for some Merino Wool ones from Hestra and be good to go!
> 
> It'll either be the Hestra Army Leather GTX or the POW Assault. Just how to decide... !
> 
> With regards to these leather gloves, how much maintenance should be done, or is necessary?


Just use common sense and take care of them. The POW will come with a nikwax packet for you to put on your gloves right away. Pretty self explanatory, but read the directions if you aren't sure. Use all of it. Get the seams real good and you will be set. Mine are still baby soft after a good half season of riding with them. 

When I'm done riding for the season I wrap each glove separately in a old cloth tshirt. Don't wrap the gloves together.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

I have Dakine Titans mitt and gloves. Gortex, fleece lined and also comes with separate extra liner. I never needed to use the separate liner since the gloves/mitts keep my hands so warm without it. 

I do alot of night riding where it can get very cold and windy. I never had issues with my hands getting cold. Moderately priced and does the job.


----------



## Blaze182 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! 

I'm going with the POW Assault as I can grab them at half price ($60) which seems pretty good since I like the styling and the Hestra is ~$160-$180 at best. 

These should be good for 2-3 weeks in Queenstown (NZ) this winter! >) Can't wait!


----------



## Blaze182 (Sep 7, 2009)

Just an update!

I decided to wait and I'd recommend most other people who can to wait also.

I mentioned i'd buy merino wool liners from Hestra.. Turns out POW has the same idea!

POW Gloves

They come with NZ Merino wool and although they've lost that awesome red colour scheme I think they'll be a better glove than the Assault.

Pricey at $160 RRP but worth it if you keep them...

Just thought I'd give everyone a heads up


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Depends what you need. I run hot all the time so I've found that the $20 work-style gloves that the lifties wear are great for me except when its real warm.










If you are needing tons of protection you can't go wrong with goretex, regardless of what brand its in. I have some Burton GTX mitts with hundreds of days on em just starting to wear....

Hestra is the shit if I needed awesome gloves I'd probably start with Hestra.

Cheapos work great for me.:dunno:


----------



## aistis (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey

I bought Millet gloves for 50 eur very comfortable and even now it fits flexmeter wrist guard. Here pictures http://www.snowboardingforum.com/at...st-guards-what-better-2013-05-25-11.13.17.jpg


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

i love my dakine titans


----------

